# 65 gto front fender brace



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anyone have a picture of what the front fender brace at the door side of the wheel well looks like. I am having to do a patch and the brace is rusted gone. I can not get a patch so it seems with the brace , so I will have to fabricate one. I need to see visually what one looks like so I can make something. Thanks Neil


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i have 2 drivers side fenders that have the braces. id have to go to my garage to take a good look at them. they are spot welded in, right? what side are you working on ?


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

The bottom 1/3 of the brace is gone. All I need to know I guess is does the brace taper down to bottom of fender. It is the drivers side, but I assume both sides are the same. Because I had someone weld in patches 30 some years ago I was a little confused as to what was what since he tacked the new metal to what ever he could. I think the brace just goes straight down and is tacked to skin. Is that the case? Thanks for the help. Neil


----------

